# Gardener's Shawl - knit, stripes with slipped stitch cables



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Like the sun warms nicely planted rows of vegetables, Gardeners Shawl can warm your shoulders and then some in any season. The exaggerated crescent can be worn loosely to let the shawl form ripples or it can be worn more tightly and the ripples will disappear. Make the shawl distinctly feminine by working points along the lower edge or pick masculine colors and omit the points for a handsome scarf or neck wrap.

Gardeners Shawl is knit in an easy stripe and slip stitch cable pattern that uses one color of fingering weight yarn per row. It is worked from the top down, starting with a garter stitch tab. After working a solid color semicircle, begin the cable and stripe pattern and end with a garter stitch border. The pattern is written out, no charts, with clear directions to fully explain all the techniques used. It really is easier than it looks!

$6 on Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gardeners-shawl

Size: S (M, L)

Blocked measurements:
Neck edge width: 52 (57 1/4, 64) 
Depth at midpoint: 17 1/2 (19 1/4, 21 3/4)

This is not a pattern for a rank beginner, but is easily made by a confident or advanced beginner. Pattern assumes you know how to cast on and off, slip stitches and make yarn overs. Cables and increases are clearly explained.

Pictured shawl is smaller size knit in Malabrigo Sock. You can substitute any fingering yarn.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I appreciate your saying so!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful shawl


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just lovely! Another winner for sure!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you and so are yours!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

You are too kind, thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Very nicely done!!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How pretty! Like sunshine on your shoulders! :-D


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

That was one of the names I considered! Thank you!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, it's so beautiful! Love it!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for that!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is real pretty!


----------

